

The Radioactive Boy Scout (1998) - jonathansizz
http://harpers.org/archive/1998/11/the-radioactive-boy-scout/

======
tokenadult
1998\. What has been the follow-up on this story?

AFTER EDIT: Okay, I found some follow-up to this old story myself:

[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/2011/02/building-a-
bette...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/2011/02/building-a-better-
breeder-reactor-1.html)

